# Wine Revealed



## Donz (Dec 5, 2019)

Has anyone been watching this? It's pretty interesting: 

https://www.winerevealed.com/trailer/


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2019)

Have you registered? Is there a "catch"? Spammy emails?


----------



## Chuck E (Dec 5, 2019)

Donz said:


> Has anyone been watching this? It's pretty interesting:
> 
> https://www.winerevealed.com/trailer/



Well, we missed the first episode... I'm not sure what the catch is.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like it started on 11/26 and each episode is only available for 24 hours.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 5, 2019)

If I have to get spam, I’d rather it be about wine. Signed up.


----------



## MiBor (Dec 6, 2019)

I've watched episode 9 last night. I tried watching all of them but part 5 and 7 were not loading because the page with the video got immediately hijacked when I clicked play and I was offered to buy the whole series in multiple packages. Also, I get multiple emails every day urging me to watch the next episode and to buy the series in a package with some bonus material.
Regardless, I'm not sure I would have gotten much out of those two episodes. To me, the most informative interview was with Todd White in the first episode. Everything else after that felt like "filler" material and not really worth spending my time watching. That may be just me, looking for valuable information on wine making and not enjoying watching other people drink and talking generalities about wine.
This series is made to be a "wine adventure" and a "feel good" kind of movie. If anybody is looking for information, like I am, only the first episode is worth watching...


----------



## Donz (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah I get spam emails everyday as well. The series is available for free if you watch it during the free time zones, I wouldn't pay for it. 

I actually disagree with the post above and found many of the episodes very interesting. Mainly the Italy episodes in Montalcino/Piedmont and Chianti. These are places that I have visited and they are very close to my heart, Podere Le Ripi especially. They make some of the finest Brunello you can find.

This is not a series that teaches you how to make wine but more informative on wine regions and grapes varieties etc.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2019)

I was only able to watch episode 9 and it kept my interest. I wouldn't pay $ for the series, but if it came out on Netflix or Amazon, I'd watch it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 6, 2019)

NorCal said:


> If I have to get spam, I’d rather it be about wine. Signed up.



I did too. And watched episode 9 last night. It was OK.

Strange, I haven't gotten any emails since the first one. Maybe it's all going into my junk mail.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Dec 6, 2019)

Watched all of the wine revealed series. Besides the region or vineyard, all the episodes are somewhat repetitive in content and storyline. Still, they are worth watching. Maybe they'll repeat the episodes, or have a binge watch day. Amazon has a few documentaries associated with wine and vineyards that are worth watching. I've also watched on HULU wine documentaries and series that were interesting.


----------



## VANDOVJV11 (Dec 6, 2019)

Is this the same as the series on you tube?


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2019)

I just got an email that said they are opening all the episodes this weekend.


----------



## Donz (Dec 6, 2019)

9 was definitely not the best. Episodes 1, 2, 6 and 8 were my favourites. 2 especially in beautiful Montalcino.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 6, 2019)

NorCal said:


> I just got an email that said they are opening all the episodes this weekend.



Me too! Binge watch!!!


----------



## Donz (Dec 6, 2019)

I enjoyed it. There are definitely far worse things to watch from my perspective.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2019)

Just finished episode 1 and thought it was really good.


----------



## masic2000 (Dec 7, 2019)

Donz said:


> 9 was definitely not the best. Episodes 1, 2, 6 and 8 were my favourites. 2 especially in beautiful Montalcino.



Agree. 9 was kind of boring but the rest were OK. Learned a lot about the regions and the wines they produce. Also the fact that most use minimal chemicals in their production and follow tradition as much as possible. I think there is a second chance watch this week-end for those who might have missed.

Catch episode one here,


----------



## masic2000 (Dec 7, 2019)

All nine episodes available here,

https://winerevealed.com/episodes/encore/index.htm?v=email


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 8, 2019)

Episode 2 in Montalcino was positively fascinating to watch. Really enjoyed listening to Sebastian.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 8, 2019)

masic2000 said:


> All nine episodes available here,
> 
> https://winerevealed.com/episodes/encore/index.htm?v=email



Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Donz (Dec 8, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Episode 2 in Montalcino was positively fascinating to watch. Really enjoyed listening to Sebastian.



It's really a special place, episode 2 was my favorite. They do things so naturally down there starting with dry farming. 

It really gets me wondering about all these additives that people are dumping into their wine. I think next year I will try a wild ferment with minimal sulfite to experiment.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 9, 2019)

Episode 10 revealed tonight - 24 hours only.


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay, I watched them all. They were good on describing the different wine regions, fascinating to see the insides of the different cellars, some viticulture, some descriptors of wine styles, light on specifics. Repetitive storytelling line.

My biggest complaint: Where are the women? It seemed really geared towards a male audience. Perhaps that's just cuz it's a male-dominated industry in a traditional part of the world? I wouldn't buy it, but enjoyed the stories overall and *might* watch some episodes again if the were accessible thru streaming.


----------



## ZebraB (Dec 10, 2019)

If you liked wine revealed, you might also like a series with Maynard James Keenan. It is about him creating a new wine making region in Arizona.


----------



## franc1969 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ignoble Grape said:


> My biggest complaint: Where are the women? It seemed really geared towards a male audience. Perhaps that's just cuz it's a male-dominated industry in a traditional part of the world?



Yeah, this is often my complaint with things like this. I wasn't impressed by the repetition either, and I only got through the first and parts of other episodes. Didn't have time this weekend to try and watch more. Would perhaps watch on youtube, would not buy, it's just not my style.
I did love the views of Italy and Slovenia. My family is from both places.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 6, 2020)

Anyone else getting spammed with diet and health emails from WineRevealed?


----------



## Donz (Jan 6, 2020)

Yup time to unsubscribe!


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes and I unsubscribed also!


----------



## Donz (Jan 6, 2020)

I was interested in wine. Not a new 2020 diet lol


----------



## jburtner (Jan 7, 2020)

Same! Unsubscribe. 

-jb


----------

